# Need to uninstall Cold Turkey fully



## ngtoronto (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all. I installed Cold Turkey, then uninstalled it a few months later. Now, I want to install it again but when I go to do that the program says "Sorry, you can not install Cold Turkey while you are being blocked by an older version. If no older version is installed, Cold Turkey might be conflicting with your antivirus software."

I have been trying to uninstall Cold Turkey and have made some headway by doing two things:

1. Went to msconfig, and made changes to startup and services tab as per http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-of-and-quot-cold-turkey-and-quot-624634.html
2. I have deleted the host file in the C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc

I am not blocked from any websites. I just want to reinstall CT. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It sounds like the uninstall was incomplete. Try hunting it down with Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## ngtoronto (Dec 27, 2013)

Is Revo Uninstaller something that a person has to pay for?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a free version or a 30 day trial, the free version is usually pretty good Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------

